# Hr34 as bridge



## dpeters11

So am I understanding right that I can remove the DECA I'm using to connect my boxes to the internet completely, run Ethernet from the hr34 directly to my router and have full functionality, and supported by DirecTV? Any downside? I don't have a true CCK, it's a standard DECA with a power inserter that took 3 tech visits to get installed.


----------



## veryoldschool

You do understand it right. There was a time where there was some dispute about this, but it has since been clarified as supported.


----------



## litzdog911

I suppose one minor downside of using the HR34 as the DECA-ethernet Bridge is that your WHDVR-connected equipment would lose internet access if the HR34 were down or rebooting. That's probably a pretty minor inconvenience, though. I'm planning to make the same change to my equipment this weekend and let the HR34 be the DECA Bridge.


----------



## dpeters11

Thanks. That's not a real concern for me, I rarely use Internet capabilities on it, just need it there.

Whoops, need a terminator cap for my splitter.


----------



## LoweBoy

I did try it before and had my HR34 locked up every morning and had to RBR to get'er going again. I am going to attempt to do it again and see where it goes.


----------



## dpeters11

Hmm, not working. I rebooted when I got errors doing an internet test, now the link light on the router for the port is off, light on the hr34 jack is on. But not getting an ip from my router, it's coming up with the 169.254 address. I'll check my router, but should be no reason it can't get an ip. 

I completely took out the DECA, hoping I could limp along until I could get a terminator installed. This box's coax is gong through the SWM power if that matters.

For network it says coax not connected (9)
Result code 86-874


----------



## veryoldschool

dpeters11 said:


> Hmm, not working. I rebooted when I got errors doing an internet test, now the link light on the router for the port is off, light on the hr34 jack is on. But not getting an ip from my router, it's coming up with the 169.254 address. I'll check my router, but should be no reason it can't get an ip.
> 
> I completely took out the DECA, hoping I could limp along until I could get a terminator installed. This box's coax is gong through the SWM power if that matters.
> 
> For network it says coax not connected (9)
> Result code 86-874


Try ti get rid of the 169 IP, then check your playlist on another receiver.
I know of at least one receiver that said it wasn't "coax connected", but was sure working through the coax.


----------



## dpeters11

I'm starting to wonder if my network jack on the 34 is bad. Could not get it to work at all. Plugged it back in using the DECA, got right in. Not worth getting another replacement though, thanks for the help.


----------



## azarby

dpeters11 said:


> Hmm, not working. I rebooted when I got errors doing an internet test, now the link light on the router for the port is off, light on the hr34 jack is on. But not getting an ip from my router, it's coming up with the 169.254 address. I'll check my router, but should be no reason it can't get an ip.
> 
> I completely took out the DECA, hoping I could limp along until I could get a terminator installed. This box's coax is gong through the SWM power if that matters.
> 
> For network it says coax not connected (9)
> Result code 86-874


Surprising you are havig that trouble. One of my HR34s is connnected to my system switch and then to the router with fixed IP adds. Never had a problem since it was installed. If you have one of the test units, it could be a bad RJ45 that was never fully verified before it was shipped to you.


----------



## dpeters11

My original came from Solid Signal, when I found that one had an overheating issue, DirecTV sent this one to replace it.

I looked in the diagnostic menus for more network jack tests, but didn't see any.


----------



## TheFigurehead

I finally got my HR34 to successfully act as a bridge for my HR20 and HR24. The HR20 didn't need a reset, but the HR24 did. 

Very happy with the results.


----------



## paragon

I figure this question is similar enough that it should go under this thread. If I have a DECA hooked up to my router which provides internet to an HR34 via coax, can I get ethernet to a Blu-ray player by hooking it up to the ethernet port on the HR34? I am just wondering if it works reliably, I don't particularly care whether it is supported by DIRECTV or not. Thanks if anybody can help!


----------



## veryoldschool

paragon said:


> I figure this question is similar enough that it should go under this thread. If I have a DECA hooked up to my router which provides internet to an HR34 via coax, can I get ethernet to a Blu-ray player by hooking it up to the ethernet port on the HR34? I am just wondering if it works reliably, I don't particularly care whether it is supported by DIRECTV or not. Thanks if anybody can help!


"It might", but you'll need to try it and don't be surprised if it has problems.
The intent of this port is to connect to a router, and I've seen [on other models] issues when one is used "backwards".


----------



## paragon

veryoldschool said:


> "It might", but you'll need to try it and don't be surprised if it has problems.
> The intent of this port is to connect to a router, and I've seen [on other models] issues when one is used "backwards".


Thanks. I really hope it works, as the HR34 is going to replace an HR21 where I currently use a ethernet switch between the DECA and the HR21 to get internet to the Blu-ray and I haven't had any problems with that configuration.

Would using the external DECA/switch configuration with the HR34 be a backup option?


----------



## veryoldschool

paragon said:


> Would using the external DECA/switch configuration with the HR34 be a backup option?


You can't use an external DECA with the HR34.


----------



## dsw2112

paragon said:


> Would using the external DECA/switch configuration with the HR34 be a backup option?


You could use the wireless CCK "behind" the HR34. It will not block the DECA RF to the the HR34, and it's not necessary to use the wireless connectivity.


----------



## paragon

veryoldschool said:


> You can't use an external DECA with the HR34.


Drats. Thanks for your help. Fingers crossed that the first solution works.


----------



## veryoldschool

dsw2112 said:


> You could use the wireless CCK "behind" the HR34. It will not block the DECA RF to the the HR34, and it's not necessary to use the wireless connectivity.


This may be the best option for an ethernet port to feed another device.


----------



## texasmoose

i just pulled the deca out of my set-up, now directly plugged from hmc>router. whole home & youtube work, but vod is not working. should i have reset everything after pulling the deca out?


----------



## Shades228

texasmoose said:


> i just pulled the deca out of my set-up, now directly plugged from hmc>router. whole home & youtube work, but vod is not working. should i have reset everything after pulling the deca out?


You can re-run your network setup or reboot the receiver if you still have problems. As YouTube is working then it's resolving over the internet fine.


----------



## Bartman94

How are you getting the HR34 to retrieve results from YouTube and also work with DirecTV Cinema? My search results won't display YouTube matches and whenever I select DirecTV Cinema from the menu screen it just makes the menu screen disappear and then it just reverts back to the program I'm watching. All of my other networking features including Whole-Home, DirecTV2PC, etc. are working just fine so I know the network is connecting. I just can't seem to get YouTube and DirecTV Cinema to function... any thoughts?


----------



## veryoldschool

I'd try resetting the network defaults and maybe a reboot and then see if this cleared the glitch.


----------



## paragon

paragon said:


> I figure this question is similar enough that it should go under this thread. If I have a DECA hooked up to my router which provides internet to an HR34 via coax, can I get ethernet to a Blu-ray player by hooking it up to the ethernet port on the HR34? I am just wondering if it works reliably, I don't particularly care whether it is supported by DIRECTV or not. Thanks if anybody can help!


Just to follow up on my earlier question: I had my HR34 installed today and hooked my Blu-ray player up to the HR34 ethernet port to get internet connectivity to it. Everything appears to be working swimmingly so far. Will certainly post again if I encounter any issues.


----------



## T-Mac

I'm a new customer and had a HR34 and H25 installed on Monday with a wired CCK connected by ethernet to my router near the 34. A 2-way green label splitter connects to a PI-21 and feeds both the 34 and the wired CCK.

It sounds like I can simplify my connections by removing the 2-way splitter and the CCK, then connecting the coax from the power inserter directly to the 34 and an ethernet cable from the 34 to the router.

Is my understanding of this correct? (a little intimidated by all this swm/deca technology)

Thanks!


----------



## inkahauts

Yes, basically completely remove everything to do with the cck, and connect the Ethernet cable from your home network into the hr34, and your all set.


----------



## dwneylonsr

I have DirecTv here right now and the tech insists that even though the HR34 has a built in DECA that I still need one to properly use Whole Home. The reason he's here is that we've been having problems with the HR34 dropping out of the network.

Oh and we get a re-boot at 9:50 every morning.


----------



## Davenlr

dwneylonsr said:


> I have DirecTv here right now and the tech insists that even though the HR34 has a built in DECA that I still need one to properly use Whole Home. The reason he's here is that we've been having problems with the HR34 dropping out of the network.
> 
> Oh and we get a re-boot at 9:50 every morning.


Sounds like a router problem. What brand are you using?


----------



## dwneylonsr

It's an Actiontec Q1000 from Century-Qwest.


----------



## Davenlr

Not familiar with that, but it sure sounds like its not renewing its lease with the DirecTv box every 24 hours. Perhaps setting all the DirecTv boxes to use STATIC IP's instead of the routers DHCP would solve your issue. The external Connection Kit vs direct ethernet to the HR34 shouldnt make any difference on your problem.


----------



## dennisj00

And you shouldn't get a reboot every morning!


----------



## dwneylonsr

Well the tech swapped out the box and reconnected the DECA. We'll see how it turns out.


----------



## cuda8630

Just got the HR34 installed yesterday as part of a complete new install. I also have 3 H25 set up with whole home DVR.

The installer had set up with the Wireless CCK and refused to use the Cat 5 connection I have by to the HMC, He insisted that it would not work properly with the Ethernet hooked up directly to the HR34. 

After reading these posts, I switched to using the direct Ethernet and removed the wireless CCK and have had no issues with Apps or WHDVR.

Thanks for the tips in this thread!! I did alot of research on here before the installation date and it has been very helpful.


----------



## dv430630

Connecting Ethernet straight to hr24 and 34 will result in connectivity issues with primary internet and whole home. Due to the built in deca it can intermittently turn internal off creating issues.


----------



## west99999

dv430630 said:


> Connecting Ethernet straight to hr24 and 34 will result in connectivity issues with primary internet and whole home. Due to the built in deca it can intermittently turn internal off creating issues.


The HR34 does not act like the 24 shutting down internal decas it is fine to hook ethernet straight to the HR34 I have mine that way and so do many more.


----------



## veryoldschool

dv430630 said:


> Connecting Ethernet straight to hr24 and 34 will result in connectivity issues with primary internet and whole home. Due to the built in deca it can intermittently turn internal off creating issues.





west99999 said:


> The HR34 does not act like the 24 shutting down internal decas it is fine to hook ethernet straight to the HR34 I have mine that way and so do many more.


First post here :welcome_s to the forum, and you get to learn something you didn't apparently know.

The HR34 is the only receiver currently that doesn't disable its internal DECA, so connecting the ethernet port to a router doesn't have any affect on the Whole Home/MRV functions.


----------



## david279

paragon said:


> Just to follow up on my earlier question: I had my HR34 installed today and hooked my Blu-ray player up to the HR34 ethernet port to get internet connectivity to it. Everything appears to be working swimmingly so far. Will certainly post again if I encounter any issues.


Thanks this is the exact setup I have I was wondering about it.


----------



## TimC

I just tried this. Removed DECA from HR34 setup. Connected ethernet to back of HR34 and connected WVB to power inserter. I have WVB feeding three wireless minis. Now it dropped internet and cant use VOD. Im wondering if it makes a difference if I have the WVB.


----------



## peds48

WVB makes no difference 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimC

Couldn't get on demand to work, nor did my WVB until I reconnected the DECA then everything works fine. Im wondering if it has anything to do with ethernet. I don't have my router near my DVR. Its upstairs. I use an ethernet extender to connect ethernet to DECA. That works fine, but when I try to use the HR34 as the bridge it won't serve my whole home system.


----------



## peds48

What is an Ethernet extender? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimC

Its actually a wifi range extender with ethernet port on the back of it. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## peds48

Are you sure the Ethernet port can be used to feed another device? What happens when you connect a laptop to this port, can you get online.? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimC

it does because right now its feeding the DECA and had been for some time. I am trying to minimize equipment needed behind the entertainment center.


----------



## TimC

Can someone tell me the best way to set this up. Currently have HR34-700, DECA II, WVB feeding 3 wireless minis. I tried getting a specific model upgrade to HR44. They wouldn't do it so they sent me wireless CCK. Can I remove the DECA add the CCK and will the HR34 act as a bridge along with WVB to supply Internet and on demand to the minis ?or do I still need the DECA ?


----------



## Beerstalker

Remove the DECA and WiFi Range extender. Put the Wireless CCK in it's place. This is exactly what it was meant for. That said I still think it would be best if you could try to get a coax cable run to whatever room the router is in and hook up your CCK directly to your router with an ethernet cable.


----------



## TimC

Thanks for the reply, but it's too much work involved to run ethernet. I was trying to limit wires. I removed the DECA and wifi range extender and I have playing with this Wireless CCK. I only have the coax running from HR34 to the WVB and from the WVB to the power inserter. The CCK is connected to the HR34 via a short ethernet cable allowing the HR34 to bridge everything to the WVB.

I have also tried to set up the CCK with both coax wires running through the CCK but it looked too messy in the cabinet. That is how the instructions wanted me to do it. This way looks cleaner and seems to be working fine. I will let you know if theres any issues. 

See attached. The only light that is not coming on on the CCK is the network. I assume thats because the HR34 is doing the networking. I have internet and VOD on all TV's. Not happy about them refusing to upgrade me to the HR44 but they sent me the Wireless CCK for free. I will try again at the end of the month when mobile dvr is released in my area because the HR34 doesn't support it.


----------



## Beerstalker

I didn't say run Ethernet, I asked if you had coax in the same room as the router, or if you could run coax there.

As far as how you have it hooked up now, that is not the way it is meant to be used. It may be working, but I wouldn't be surprised if you start having issues. You are using the HR34 to bridge DECA to Ethernet, and then using the CCK to bridge Ethernet to WiFi. The CCK is meant to bridge DECA to WiFi (or Ethernet).

It sounds to me like you should really have a 4 way splitter in this room. The incoming Coax would go into the splitter and then the red port would go to the power inserter. The other three ports would feed the WVB, CCK, and HR34. That is the way I would do it if I was trying not to use the pass thru ports on any of the devices (which is what it sounds like you are avoiding).


----------



## TimC

Apologies, I misread it. I was in between trying to figure out this setup. The above setup didn't work well very long, so I hooked it up the way the instructions showed however I noticed the CCK was getting very hot and it was making my Clients buggy. So i removed it and went back to my original setup. WIFI extender pugged into DECA II via ethernet cable. Their instructions state the HR34 doesn't need DECA II connected to it, but that is how its been set up since the tech installed it 4 years ago.

I was merely trying to streamline the setup and getting a HR44 would help but they won't upgrade me right now. They state the HR44 is not an upgrade as long as I have a Genie receiver. But Mobile DVR is coming to my area the end of the month. i was told I can get a specific model upgrade at that time. I will wait and see.


----------



## GTS

TimC said:


> Apologies, I misread it. I was in between trying to figure out this setup. The above setup didn't work well very long, so I hooked it up the way the instructions showed however I noticed the CCK was getting very hot and it was making my Clients buggy. So i removed it and went back to my original setup. WIFI extender pugged into DECA II via ethernet cable. Their instructions state the HR34 doesn't need DECA II connected to it, but that is how its been set up since the tech installed it 4 years ago.
> 
> I was merely trying to streamline the setup and getting a HR44 would help but they won't upgrade me right now. They state the HR44 is not an upgrade as long as I have a Genie receiver. But Mobile DVR is coming to my area the end of the month. i was told I can get a specific model upgrade at that time. I will wait and see.


I would let them know how "extremely" slow the 34 is in responding to remote control input and channel changes.


----------

